#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   bin rauchfrei :-)) und alkfrei :-) >

## lucy230279

hab mich gerade mal durch ein paar themen gewühlt. es scheint ja doch noch eínige zu geben die rauchen?
ich bin seit nunmehr 17.08.diesen jahres nikotinfrei, nachdem ich 6,5 jahre geraucht hab.
das aufhören ist gar nicht so schwer und wenn ihr wollt, schafft ihr das auch :Zunge raus:  ich habs ganz allein geschafft
auf alkohol verzichte ich übrigens schon seit 1,5 jahren, auch wenn meine umwelt mir da mit viel skepsis und auch unmut begegnete. 
komisch nur, seitdem ich nichtmehr rauche ging das mit den rückenschmerzen los. :emot22_thinking:  :u_thinking02y:    aber das gesparte geld geb ich nun für physiotherapien aus. das ist glaub ich wesentlich besser.
also, das neue jahr steht vor der tür, gebt euch mühe und sagt mal :n_no:   
viel glück :zl_good_luck_cut:

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Lucy! 
Erstmal Glückwunsch zum Nichtraucher-Sein! 
Wer weiß ob deine Rückenschmerzen weggehen würden vom wieder rauchen? Also lieber bleiben lassen und nur die Physiotherapie bezahlen. Richtig so! :bravo_2_cut:  
Viele Grüße von einer überzeugten Nichtraucherin, 
Julia

----------


## Pünktchen

Hallo Lucy,
auch von mir mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nichtraucher sein.
Und wenn Du mich fragst denke ich nicht das die Rückenschmerzen,die ja begannen als du aufhörtest zu rauchen, im direkten Zusammenhang damit stehen.
Also bleib weiterhin so standhaft und sag NEIN.
Liebe Grüße Pünktchen

----------


## lucy230279

hallo ihr zwei, 
ich glaub auch nicht, dass die rückenschmerzen im zusammenhang damit stehen. aber zufälle gibts :-)
glaubt mir ich bleib weiterhin standhaft. hab natürlich schon noch manchmal arge lust zum rauchen.v.a nach einem stressigen tag. doch dann trinke ich immer ein glas wasser oder ess nen bubble gum.
brauch sicherlich noch n weilchen, bis meine lebenserwartung wieder so wie vorher ist, aber das schaff ich schon. 
drücke allen die daumen, dass sie irgendwann, so sie das wollen, ohne nikotin leben können. :Smiley:

----------


## günni

auch ich, lucy 
habe es wohl geschafft, nach fast 40 heftigen raucherjahren. habe am 18.07. 2006 um 18.00 uhr aufgehört...und bin doch schon weit weg davon! 
DIE ERSTEN TAGE-WOCHEN
waren sooo ganz leicht aber auch nicht! 
bin froh, es geschafft zu haben zumal frau und kids mir dies nicht zutrauten. 
günni

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Lucy, hallo, günni,
ihr könnt sehr stolz auf euch sein. Mein Mann hat vor 17 Jahren aufgehört (nachdem wir in unser Haus gezogen waren und er ein hübsches Brandloch in den cremefarbenen Teppichboden fabriziert hat), und ich weiß heute noch, wie schwer es für ihn war. Er war total unruhig und hat sich ein paar schöne Kilos angefuttert, die immer noch gut festhängen....
Für mich war es ganz einfach, ich hab gar nicht erst mitgemacht, als meine Mitschüler mit 13, 14 angefangen haben, auch wenn ich damals ausgelacht wurde.
Meine Kinder sind stolze Nichtraucher.
Liebe lucy, lieber günni, haltet weiter durch, 
viele Grüße 
Ute

----------


## günni

ha....ich hab sogar 
ca 6-7 kg verloren...von etwa 82-83 auf etwa 76! 
und das obwohl ich im rolli fahre....aber, ICH HAB MIR NEUE ZÄHNE MACHEN LASSEN! 
HAB MICH SELBST AUSGETRICKST! 
günni

----------


## lucy230279

@günni, 
wie hast du es denn geschafft? 
ich hab mir zum beispiel, am anfang des jahres genau dieses datum vorgenommen. bin dann in urlaub gefahren und habe gar keine zigas mitgenommen. als ich wiederkam, hieß es gleich "was du rauchst nicht mehr? bist du schwanger??" mir glaubte ja keiner, dass ich ohne erkennbaren grund aufgehört hab.gut war auch, dass es keiner wusste,dass ich aufhören werde, obwohl es doch schon so lange feststand. da fehlte mir nämlich der erwartungsdruck meiner umgebung. den druck hab ich mir ganz allein gemacht und das war gut so.
zugenommen hab ich natürlich, hatte in den ersten 2 wochen extremen heißhunger, dazu kam, dass ich in italien im urlaub war,sprich abwechslend pizza und pasta. okay, die zugenommenen pfunde sind mittlerweile wieder weg. 
@mämchen, du kannst stolz auf deinen mann sein. ich habe erst sehr spät mit rauchen angefangen.mit 20. war blöd, im nachhinein betrachtet. aber hatte damals sehr viel stress und das hat mich beruhigt, hab ich mir zumindestens eingeredet. 
freue mich wenn wir uns gegenseitig auf dem laufenden halten, ob wir weiterhin durchhalten.

----------


## günni

wie ich das geschafft hab, lucy 
weiss ich selbst nicht so genau....nur, dass ich mir als "schwerabhängiger suchtbolzen"
selbst massiv auf den keks gegangen bin und mich meine vorherigen erfolglosen versuche füchterlich genervt haben! 
günni

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, günni, 
war das nicht 'ne teure Diät? Aber was tut man nicht alles für ein schöneres Lächeln, gell?
Als Diabetiker bin ich auch in dm-foren unterwegs; da hat auch jemand von seiner Zahnsanierung geschrieben. Leider hatten sich Probleme ergeben, er erwachte aus der Narkose mit zugedrahtetem Mund und sollte sich durch einen Strohhalm ernähren. Das hat aber schlecht funktioniert, und rechne so mal gegessene Broteinheiten aus! Er hat dann auch fast nichts mehr gegessen, Insulin bis auf die Basis weg gelassen und zwangsläufig etliche Kilos verloren! 
Darf ich fragen, was dich in den Rolli gezwungen hat? 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## lucy230279

@günni, 
egal wie, hauptsache du hast es geschafft, ohne zigas auszukommen. es gibt wahrscheinlich keinen ultimativen weg um davon loszukommen.jeder muss das selber hinbekommen.
was machst du denn mit dem gesparten geld? (dann kommt die bankkauffrau durch, sorry :Grin:  )
auf jeden fall find ich es toll und drücke uns beiden die daumen,dass es so bleibt.

----------


## günni

> war das nicht 'ne teure Diät? ! 
> Darf ich fragen, was dich in den Rolli gezwungen hat?

 
moin, ute....jo, jo...hat schon ein paar eurienchens gekostet, dafür
"strahlts abba" ganz dolle! 
das mit den "rollis" seh ich net negativ...hab den 1. als e-strassenrolli schon seit nov. 95...da konnte ich noch mit gehhilfen schlecht...na, so 300-500 m schlurfen... 
bin über "michas hinweis" im ms-board "LEBENSBAUM" hierher gekommen. da sind ne ganze menge ms-kranker engagiert und angemeldet. 
hab seit etwa 2000 nen ms-stillstand, zum glück...zufällig...bin aber doch "ganz schön lädiert"...auch rumpf, arm, hand, auge....usw... 
bin mit meinem e-rolli aber ziemlich viel draussen und unterwegs...hab auch für die rolligerecht, selbsterrichtete wohnung im EG noch 2. rollis, einer auch mit e-unterstützung..... 
günni

----------


## lucy230279

hallo günni, 
es scheint mir, als wenn du trotz deiner schweren erkrankung ziemlich gut durchs leben kommst? ist das so? das find ich toll. :bravo_2_cut: 
sicherlich steht eine starke und tolle familie hinter dir. glückwunsch dazu. :congratulations_2b_cut:  
ich hatte ja überlegt, gute vorsätze fürs neue jahr,mmh.. könnte ja wieder mit rauchen und alkohol trinken anfangen. das hat sich glaub ich noch keiner vorgenommen...  :ooops_cut:   
jaja, is ja gut, is natürlich nur n spaß... :smile_60:

----------


## günni

tja, klar lucy 
man kann und sollte sich und anderen DAS ALLERBESTE wünschen....und dies hat nach meiner ansicht-einstellung nur "bedingt" mit einer krankheit und-oder behinderug zu tun... 
man kann schon versuchen, soweit wie möglich, die PRIORITÄTEN neu zu setzen...und auch versuchen DAS GLÜCK zu finden....dies wird uns menschen zwar nie ganz gelingen...man sieht es immer nur mal kurz AUFBLITZEN...aber, ich als rollimensch sitze ja sogar näher dran...es liegt ja VOR UNS ......DAS GLÜCK! 
ja, ich hab ne tolle familie....4 erw. kids mit guten partnern und tollen jobs, ne SUPERTOLLE frau....die sogar hof pflastert...schränke baut....wohnungen renoviert-ausbaut...scherzhaft sag ich immer:
JETZT WEISS ICH WARUM DIE MOSLEMS V I E R HABEN!!!  
*Duck...uuundganzschnellwech* 
Günni

----------


## lucy230279

ja günni, 
ja duck dich...  :Smiley:   
das sollte nicht vorwurfsvoll klingen, sorry. 
natürlich wünscht man sich und anderen nur das beste. zumindestens soll das so sein. habe aber viele kunden, die sich aufgrund von lebensumständen, aber auch aufgrund von schweren krankheiten fast aufgegeben haben. und wenn da kein guter rückhalt besteht.. 
auf jeden fall machst du mir einen sympathsichen eindruck, zumundestens, was ich bisher so von dir einschätzen kann..

----------


## günni

jetzt bin ich mal wieder.....ausnahmsweise  
ganz braaav....und ändere mein avatar wieder...o.k.? 
Ja, ja....du "bänkerin du" es scheint mir auch, dass etwa ...na, wohl ca 80% der menschen eher unglücklich sind....bzw. sein wollen...und nach irgendwelchen "hilfsstrohhalmen" suchen...auch nach GELD oder religiosität...oder anderen dingen... 
dabei haben sie vergessen, dass DAS GLÜCK TIEF IN UNS SELBST versteckt liegt....sagte mal "irgend so ein hindu-gott".... 
übrigens....ICH KANN AUCH....ABER NUR WENN ICH WILL  
ganz BÖÖÖSE werden.... 
günni

----------


## lucy230279

hey günni, 
endlich weiß ich wie du aussiehst. das macht das ganze doch irgendwie persönlicher :Smiley:  
tja, ich bin gerne bankerin, denn ich habe dann möglichkeiten, so manchen, zumindestens in finanziellen dingen, aus der sch.. zu helfen.wenn sie sich helfen lassen. und die dankbarkeit ist ein schöner lohn.
es stimmt wir suchen unser glück viel zu sehr in materiellen dingen..
aber leider ist das geld der sechste sinn, der den genuss der anderen 5 erst möglich macht (ist nicht von mir) 
du kannst auch ganz böse werden? das möchte ich nicht erleben. bleib so wie du bis jetzt bist  :Grin:  das gefällt mir.

----------


## Julchen

hallo, ihr gewordenen Nichtraucher Lucy und Günni,
finde ich Klasse, dass ihr das geschafft habt!!! 
Mit 20 habe ich auch mal geraucht, hörte damit auf, als ich erkannte, ich brauche die Zigarette um Unsicherheit zu kompensieren und um erwachsener auszusehen. 
Dennoch so ganz einfach war es nicht aufzuhören. 
Als ich es dann geschafft habe, war ich doch sehr zufrieden. 
Es hat mich insgesamt kritischer gemacht gegenüber sog. Genußmitteln und auch den Dingen, die man "unbedingt" haben sollte/muss - das war für mich ein großer Gewinn. 
Liebe Grüße
Julchen

----------


## lucy230279

hallo julchen, 
habe nicht behauptet,dass es nun supereinfach war. aber wenn man es wirklich will, dann schafft man das. und ich hatte mich ja lange darauf vorbereitet und nicht heute beschlossen, morgen aufzuhören.
warum hab ich geraucht, ja die fragen habe ich mir auch stellen müssen um zu wissen, wie ich davon loskomme,
also, in stresssituationen hab ich mich beruhigt, wenn ich auf irgendwas warten musste(ich hasse warten) um die zeit zu vertreiben, um unsicherheit zu kompensieren mit sicherheit auch.
und ein ganz wichtiger punkt für mich war, man gehört dann irgendwie dazu und außerdem hab ich mich oft damit belohnt.
es gibt 100 gründe zu rauchen, bzw.sich einzubilden, rauchen zu müssen, aber millionen gründe dagegen. also..
schön dass du es auch geschafft hast.

----------


## günni

bin heute nacht aufgewacht....und 
hab wirklich vom RAUCHEN geträumt....hab mir nach dem mitagessen(ich wusste sogar im traum, dass ich nimmer rauche) eine angesteckt. dabei dachte ich: och..iss ja "nur eine"....aber, während des traumes hab ich mich FÜRCHTERLICH geärgert über meine "schwäche" 
TJA, so "leicht" kommt man offenbar doch net davon los? :Sad:  
günni

----------


## mämchen

Hab ein bißchen nachzuschreiben: 
@ günni, dein aktuelles Bild gefällt mir auch viel besser als das bisherige. Und wie Lucy finde ich deine Einstellung goldrichtig, aus dem, was einen so getroffen hat, das beste zu machen - jammern und bedauern lassen hilft kein Stück weiter. Und davor ziehe ich den Hut! Meine Kollegenfreundin schlägt sich schon viele Jahre mit einer Krebserkrankung rum. Was diese Frau an Energie, Unternehmenslust, Kampfgeist und Fröhlichkeit ausstrahlt, hätte ich mir früher bei einem Menschen mit dieser Diagnose nicht vorstellen können. 
- Hoffentlich hält der Stillstand bei deiner ms noch lange an und du kannst weiterhin über das hubbelige Kopfsteinpflaster dopsen - eure Altstadt ist wunderschön! Und rauchen - rauchen läßt du am besten nur noch den Schornstein!
Viele Grüße in das Herz des Vogelsberg,
Ute                                    :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## günni

ich wohn am rande der altstadt, ute 
kommste maa zu besuch, dann lade ich dich zu nem CAPPO ein....bin mit e-rolli in 5 min. auf dem marktplatz....ha...mit auto würde DAS 15 min. dauern...siehste, schon wieder ein vorteil! 
Günni

----------


## lucy230279

hallo günni, 
vom rauchen geträumt? wollte nicht, dass du so sehr daran denken musst. aber offenbar bist du ja stark genug um trotzdem durchzuhalten. 
hallo ute,
nimmst mich mit?(nur wenn günni erlaubt, will ja eure traute zweisamkeit nicht stören :Grin:  )
war noch nie in alsfeld, und günni und dich würde ich gern mal kennenlernen. :Grin:

----------


## mämchen

Grüß dich Lucy,
tja, nun überleg ich, ob ich mit meinem Mann nach Leipzig fahre, dich besuche und dann zum günni nach Alsfeld mitnehme, oder vielleicht im Schwobaländle den Schubser abhole, dann über Leipzig nach Alsfeld oder doch den günni samt persönlichem Untersatz einlade und wir zusammen gen Osten fahren...
hallo günni, im VB haben wir mal Urlaub auf dem Bauernhof gemacht als unsere Kinder dafür im rechten Alter waren, dabei einen Tagesausflug nach Alsfeld gemacht. Das Auto blieb irgendwo außerhalb und wir waren zu Fuß in Alstadt u. Marktplatz. Gerne hätten wir im Kartoffelhaus gegessen, aber das hatte leider zu... Alsfeld ist von uns nicht sooo weit weg, nach Homberg/Ohm oder Kohden komme ich manchmal zum Verwandtenbesuch - aber ich merk grad, mit der Überschrift hat das alles ja gar nichts mehr  :Undecided:  zu tun!
hallo julchen, ja, ich glaub aus dem Grund fangen die Kiddies heute noch an zu rauchen: erwachsener, cooler wirken wollen. Wenn die Eltern es schaffen, das Selbstbewußtsein der sprößlinge soweit zu stärken, daß sie das nicht brauchen, vielleicht noch im Sportverein aktiv sind, kann es ohne blauen Dunst klappen. Ist bei uns zumindest gut gegangen. Aber vielleicht hatten wir auch nur Glück und die Kinder den richtigen Freundeskreis, wer weiß das schon? 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## lucy230279

guten abend ute, 
die reihenfolge des abholens ist mir egal  :Smiley:  .
irgendwie war das auch cool mit dem rauchen. das muss ich zugeben. doch noch viel cooler ist es, nicht zu rauchen. doch dass muss man erstmal begreifen. es hat sicherlich mit dem elternhaus und dem freundeskreis zu tun. es ist verboten und verbotene dinge sind immer interessant. zumindestens erscheint mir das so, hab ja selber noch keine kinder, aber einen 9 jahre jüngeren bruder. sein freundeskreis raucht auch, aber er nicht, das weiß ich, wir haben ein super verhältnis zueinander.
ich glaube auch, wenn die kinder ne sinnvolle beschäftigung haben, kommen sie gar nicht auf die idee. aber das ist leicht gesagt, hab ja kaum erfahrung.
wie auch immer, werde jetzt nicht jeden bekehren wollen, der aufgabe bin ich nicht gewachsen, weiß ja selber, wie gern ich geraucht hab.
aber in kleinen schritten geht das schon.hatte heute bekannten bei mir, der kettenraucher ist, 40-50 zigas am tag! er hat in drei stunden bei mir keine einzige geraucht und dabei hätte er nur auf die terrasse gehen müssen. wahrscheinlich holt er das nach, aber ich habs versucht.

----------


## lucy230279

hey, an alle werdende nichtraucher und antialkoholiker, wie siehts inzwischen aus? hat schon jemand dieses jahr aufgehört? 
ich bin immer noch clean *freu*

----------


## Patientenschubser

Aber hallo bin seit dem Aschermittwoch RAUCHFREI... und fühl mich gut dabei... 
Aber AntiAlkoholiker werde ich wohl nie werden, ab und an so ein lecker Schlückchen oder zwie oder drei...

----------


## lucy230279

na gegen ein paar schlückchen is ja nix einzuwenden, sollst ja nicht gleich antialkoholgegner werden :Grin:  
glückwunsch zum rauchfrei sein, bleib so!!! bin stolz auf dich..

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich auf mich auch... also Stolz sein und so...
Und Antialkoholikerbefürworter werde ich bestimmt nicht  :Smiley:

----------


## Julchen

hallo patientenschubser,
Lob von mir auf deine Rauchfreiheit, kannst wirklich stolz auf dich sein. (Würde es mir für meinen Sohn sehr wünschen, aber er macht da noch keine Anstalten und ich muss mich da vornehm zurückhalten.) 
Morgen einen guten Wochenstart
liebe Grüße
Julchen

----------


## Patientenschubser

Ich wollte nur nur mal kurz sagen das ich immer noch nicht rauche.. *freu* 
Alkohol habe ich bisher auch noch keinen getrunken das kommt aber wieder... im Gegensatz zum Rauchen...  
gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

das ist ja super...bin stolz auf dich. :s_thumbup:   :ta_clap:  
ich bin immer noch alk-und nikofrei  :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## Julchen

hallo Patientenschubser,
boah, Gratulation, dass du jetzt keine Rauchzeichen mehr machst!!!
War das sehr schwer für dich? 
Liebe Grüße
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Es war ohne Überheblich klingen zu wollen, wirklich nicht schwer. 
Ich hatte auch nicht das Gefühl das ich unbedingt rauchen muss, es scheitn doch eine Kopfsache zusein...

----------


## Smurf

@Patientenschubser,
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nichtraucher.  :s_thumbup:  
Smurf

----------


## Patientenschubser

Danke schön. 
Es geht tatsächlich auch ohne Rauch....  :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Patientenschubser! 
Das ist ja toll, dass du jetzt schon so lange durchhältst! :s_thumbup: 
Die Wahrscheinleichkeit, dass du nie mehr rauchst ist sicher schon rechr hoch, oder?
Super! :bravo_2_cut:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Patientenschubser

na ich will es jedenfalls hoffen, das letzt Mal waren es 2 1/2 Jahre, 
dann kam mein Bandscheibenvorfall und ich habe aus unerfindlichen
Gründen wieder angefangen... 
Na jetzt bin ich wieder rauchfrei, man sagt es dauert etwa 5 - 8 Monmate (oder so) bis alles Nikotin den Körper verlassen  :x_hello_3_cut:  hat..  
Ich werde durchhalten, das habe ich mir versprochen!

----------


## Brava

Klasse

----------


## Klosterbruder

Meine stärke liegt leider am wieder Anfangen 
Aber zumindest die Perioden zwischen meinen Rauchpausen werden wieder länger
so das ich wieder auf dem Weg der Abstinenz bin 
Dir Patientenschubser meinen aufrichtigen Glückwunsch
für das gesparte Geld kannst Du Dir und Deinen Lieben 
jetzt einen Kurztripp ans Mittelmeer erlauben 
Die Wege des Herrn sind eben unergründlich wie
auch die Wege der Menschen

----------


## Patientenschubser

Welches ersparte :Huh?:  
Keine Ahnung wo das hinfließt... nein Spaß beiseite, für die Kohle bastle ich gerade "maßgeschneiterte" Möbel für uns...  :Smiley:

----------


## Smurf

@ Patientenschubser, 
spart man die Kohle?  :Huh?: 
Alle, die ich kenne, die aufgehört haben, haben am Ende doch nix übrig. 
Smurf

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na mit ein bisschen guten Willen, 
Nein ich habe das anders gemacht, ich habe die Kohle vorher schon auf ein Sparbuch gepackt, rechenrechen plus ein bisschen was extra.. und schon war Geld "übrig"...  :Smiley:   :zl_good_luck_cut:   
War für mich natürlich auch mit der Ansporn es wirklich durch zuhalten...  
Ich habe mich quasi selber überlistet....  :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## lucy230279

die kohle, die ich seit letztem jahr durchs aufhören gespart habe, habe ich in physiotherapie investiert, auf privater basis. das war wesentlich angenehmer und gesünder  :yes_3_cut:

----------


## Smurf

@ Lucy,   :bravo_2_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

vielen vielen dank smurf.. :c_laugh:

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Patientenschubser! 
Ja, du bist nach einigen Monaten wieder nikotinfrei - weil du ein Mann bist, so sagt man.
Es gibt Wissenschaftler die herausgefunden haben wollen,  dass Reste im Körper bei einem Mann durch den Samenerguss  sozusagen herausgespühlt werden und bei Frauen verbleiben immer Reste im Körper- für den Rest ihres Lebens. 
Wobei ich mir sicher bin, dass man auch bei Männern noch nach Jahren was an der Lunge bemerken kann... 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## urologiker

Hä? Und was ist -folgt man dieser Theorie- mit der Menstruation? Finde, dass Frau da auch recht regelhaft Sachen ausspült...  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):

----------


## Leonessa

Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass ich die Theorie komplett nachvollziehen kann, aber so will es die Wissenschaft einmal herausgefunden haben. 
Aber Blut und Sperma sind schon sehr unterschiedliche Flüssigkeiten! Und da zu hoher Nikotingenuss soweit ich weiß auch die Sperminenproduktion beeinflust, kann ich mir das schon irgendwie vorstellen.
Ist leider schon ein paar Jahre her, dass ich den Artikel gelesen hatte. 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------

